# Brand New Audi A1 Correction/New Car Prep



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Here we have a brand new (collected on the 24th) Audi A1 new car detail. The car was inspected on the day of collection. Not a bad prep for a dealership but fair few marks for a new car. Before we got it, Autoglym LifeShine was already applied so all marks were sealed into the paint.

So, here is what we did!
Here is the car when it arrived.
















First, the car foamed using ValetPro PH neutral snow foam. While this was left to soak we cleaned the wheels with ValetPro billberry and a cleanmitts detailing brush.

Again, car was jetwashed off and washed using 2bm and chemical guys Citrus wash & gloss and 2x CleanMitts buckets & dollys. Car was then dryed using 2x CleanMitts large drying towels and Meguiars last touch as a drying aid.

We then clayed the car using a DoDo Clay & Born slippy lube.

We then inspected the paint work. Not bad paint readings and some parts of the car had hardly any marks. We started correcting using 3M pad & compound comp's.
For a brand new car, you'd hope to expect no massive improvements in the paint. Give or take. But here are some 50/50 shots we got while working on the car.....

























Onced corrected, we sealed using Autoglym Lifeshine so the warranty was still on the car, seen as it had been paid for. After been left for an hour to cure, we applied a layer of the new DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid. Been the first time we used it i was very impressed! Not a massive fan of the normal supernatural but this has restored my faith.










Poorboys Wheel sealent was applied to the wheels along with Meguiars Endurance tyre gel.

While this was been left to cure, we did a quick once over in the inside, Was not quoted for but we cant have customers driving away with an interior were not happy with.

Here are the finished shots! Managed to get these before the heavens opened.


































































And, literally when the customer got in the car to leave. It hammered it down. Just in time for some cracking beading porn!


















We did not get many photos due to it been a quick turn around. But tryed to get the ones that mattered.

Thanks for reading!​


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish, loving the beading porn


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding looks! Very nice job :thumb:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice shine!! Also looks like a beast of an estate behind the A1 in pic 12


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Good work looks great... Not sure whether I like these little cars yet mind


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very smart :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good - excellent finish there.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Lovely job - nice you gave the interior the once over as well - lovin' those stripes matey!!


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

Audi A1, personally for me is a great car. I am a car enthusiast, I especially adore Audis. I think the Audi A1 is a very good car and very good for it's money. It is very worth getting. Very nice looking and not under standard in any way. I would definitely buy an Audi A1 if I had the chance.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Bit of an old thread to dig up?! Lol


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Really love that car.


----------



## Shinybeemer (Apr 26, 2014)

Cracking result... amazed that you can achieve such a transformation with a new car!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

What 3M polish / pad combination did you use??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

aiza55 said:


> Audi A1, personally for me is a great car. I am a car enthusiast, I especially adore Audis. I think the Audi A1 is a very good car and very good for it's money. It is very worth getting. Very nice looking and not under standard in any way. I would definitely buy an Audi A1 if I had the chance.


I have the A1 Sport back and been very pleased with it for the reasons you stated. It's been traded in for the S1 in the summer and I CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice work mate, for a new car those swirls were dreadful


----------

